# NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!



## Dragozool (18. Juli 2010)

hey leute ich habe nen texturen mod gemacht für das betagte Game NFS Most wanted da ich es immernoch gern spiele es aber mittlerweile beschissen aussieht wollt ich was neues machen also hab ich nen Texturen Mod gemacht da ich jetzt keine lust habe alles aus meinem Englischen forum zu übersetzen hier der original Topic



Hier noch die Links zu den Gallerien mit den Original Bildern

*Gallerie 1

Gallerie 2​*

http://i50.tinypic.com/xaxkxl.jpg

*
Größe : ca 70 MB 
Hoster : Mediafire/Rapidshare
Format nach dem Entpacken .tpf
Sprachen : Englisch*

hey Guys i Started an Retexturing Project of Most Wanted 

and if someone gonna ask me to do that Textures directly into the game...There is no way to do that...TexED gives me an error if i try to import my Textures....so no way...sorry i tried it 

to use this mod with Modloader :



> ;
> ; MW Mod Loader
> ; Configuration
> ;
> ...





Dragozool schrieb:


> you have to allow your Antivirus Programm the whole temp folder...because Texmod Creates an file wich uses Codeinjection (like a Trainer) and the Antivirus Programms see it as a Virus...but the files are clean!
> 
> or yust deaktivate antivirus for the moment you play as long you arent in the internet you cant get any Virus or something else and if you are using Vista or Win 7 you have to run the program as Administartor



here is the Downloadlink for the Textures Mod 
*http://www.filefront.com/16620267/Need for Speed Most Wanted Textures Mod made by Dragozool HQ.rar*

*NFS MW Textures Mod Final Download * Rapidshare **

*NFS MW Textures Mod Final Less Quality Download * Rapidshare **



PW


Spoiler



Passwort : by-Dragozool



Videos

Youtube Vid 1

Youtube Vid 2

Youtube Vid 3

Youtube Vid 4



HQ V2 :  *Klick me to Download  V2*

LQ V2 :  *Klick me to Download  V2*
Passwort for V2.0 Beta


Spoiler



by-dragozool


----------



## Waldfee4890 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus, werds mir gleich mal ziehen. Gute Arbeit.


----------



## michelthemaster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*



Waldfee4890 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja richtig gut aus, werds mir gleich mal ziehen. Gute Arbeit.



Hey Kollege, wirklich coole Sache! NFS Most Wanted spiel ich auch noch liebend gern, nur die Grafik ist mittlerweile wirklich angestaubt. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe, werd deine Mod auch gleich mal testen 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Seh ich das richtig in den Videos das nur die Straßentexturen geändert wurden?


----------



## Dragozool (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

also das augenmerk hatte ich auf die straßen gelegt...aber ich ahbe noch viele andere texturen verändert...z.b. ist der Golfplatz Komplet retexturiert  ich habe die bäume auch retexturiert der Nebel wurde von mir überarbeitet und die "nebelfahne" beim fahren im regen habe ich auch verbessert  also es sind nicht nur die straßen die verbessert wurden  aber wenn du noch n paar bilder sehen möchtest dann schau doch mal hier im original thread die bilder durch  Original Thread mit Bildern


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Wie kann ich die TPF-Datei mit dem Mod Loader verknüpfen?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RedBrain (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Nicht schlecht.

Ich werde mal später testen


----------



## norse (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

sieht echt gut aus, gerade die straßen wirken richtig gut! auhc wenn da spiel relativ alt ist


----------



## RedBrain (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Ich kann den Archiv nicht öffnen.


Ich verwende das Programm 7zip.

EDIT: gelöst.

Das Spiel hochgefahren und bin erstaunt. Saubere Arbeit ^^


----------



## Dragozool (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die TPF-Datei mit dem Mod Loader verknüpfen?
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



du solltest schon den ersten Post Lesen   da steht doch alles drin...was du in der modloader ini machen sollst usw


----------



## RedBrain (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Ui, meine Grafikkarte mit 512 MiB Speicher bringt's ein paar Ruckler und Hänger. :O

Eine Grafikkarte mit 1 GiB VRAM hat man keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Dragozool (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

naja ich würde eher sagen es liegt nicht an der GPU...sondern am ram...es hatten bis jetzt überwiegend leute mit nur 2 GB ram probleme...das game verbraucht bei mir ohne den mod 400-500 MB ram...mit dem mod 1,9 GB


----------



## RedBrain (5. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Ich habe 4 GB RAM in mein System. Dann liegt es daran, dass der Videospeicher von meiner Grafikkarte einfach voll ist. Dann gibt es kurze Hänger (schaufeln von Video-RAM meiner Grafikkarte zu Arbeitsspeicher).

System: siehe Sysprofile in mein Signatur


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (5. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

habe mir auch mal dem Textur mod geloadet.. lässt sich aber nicht installieren....


----------



## Dragozool (10. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

was willst du denn da installieren???lese doch bitte die readme sorgfälltig durch die ist nicht zum spaß da


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Wie kann ich dir danken 
Super Arbeit 
Werde ihn direkt testen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Wirklich feine Sache! Werde ich am Wochenende auch mal testen. Habe noch vor einer Woche überlegt, ob ich NFS:MW installieren soll, aber auf die Grafik hatte ich dann doch keine Lust mehr. 
Der Online-Modus funktioniert aber nicht mehr oder?(Support von EA schon lange eingestellt)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Nu es gibt einen CRC fehler im archiv,entweder derjenige hatt falsch gepackt, oder seit neuesten gehen auch daten aufn server kaputt.
dies einfach zu umgehen funktioniert nicht.solche fehler sind folgen von MFT beschädigungen,ich tipp eher darauf das der uploader die datei ersetz hatt und nicht ganz raufgeladen hatt.Schad drum hätte es gern gesehen das NFSMW mal in 1680X1050 und scharfe texturen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Sieht echt geil aus, ach wieso musste ich das Spiel nur verkaufen.


----------



## Dragozool (22. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*



byaliar schrieb:


> Nu es gibt einen CRC fehler im archiv,entweder derjenige hatt falsch gepackt, oder seit neuesten gehen auch daten aufn server kaputt.
> dies einfach zu umgehen funktioniert nicht.solche fehler sind folgen von MFT beschädigungen,ich tipp eher darauf das der uploader die datei ersetz hatt und nicht ganz raufgeladen hatt.Schad drum hätte es gern gesehen das NFSMW mal in 1680X1050 und scharfe texturen.



die archive sind alle noch vollkommen in ordnung...versuche es doch mal nochmal runterzuladen...weil du bist der einzige der bis jetzt einen CRC fehler hat...und ich habe keinen reupp gemacht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Hi,

könntest Du nicht mal ein paar richtige Bilder hochladen? Mit diesen Popel-GIFs kann man wenig anfangen. 
Vorher-/Nachher-Vergleiche wären natürlich noch besser.


----------



## Dragozool (30. August 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

ja ich werde mich schnellstmöglich drum kümmern  habe leider eine Internetsperre die mir das internet auf 10 KB`s begrenzt  da könnte es ziemlich dauern die bilder rein zu stellen ^^


----------



## PEG96 (1. September 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Wie isn das passwort wenn mans bei filefront downloaded?


----------



## Dragozool (1. September 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

steht auf der ersten seite o.O


----------



## flow2006 (5. September 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

kannst du das evtl auch für nfsu2 machen wäre echt geil!


----------



## Dragozool (20. September 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

so der erste Post wurde ergänzt um die Links zu den Gallerien mit den Original Bildern  viel spaß nun und sorry das es so lange gedauert hat


----------



## FcryCola (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Hey Leute

also erstmal RESPEKT, muss ne motzt Arbeit gewesen sein. Ich hab seit dem Mod wieder vol bock auf das Game.

Nur in einer Sache wundere ich mich.

Das Spiel läuft gut nur irgendwie kommen garkeine In-Game-Videos mehr ?


----------



## Dragozool (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

also bei mir ist alles in ordnung...die videos funzen ohne probleme ...


----------



## FcryCola (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

ja es kommen bei mir halt nicht die Blacklist-Fahrer-Videos. Habe noch garkeins gesehen 

sonst muss ich sagen ist die grafik alles TOP, wäre nur cool wenn man ohne Widescreenluncher die Auflösung noch ändern könnte.


----------



## Dragozool (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

das geht leider nicht :/


----------



## FcryCola (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

naja gut macht ja nichts gibt es ja programme für ^^


aber das mit den videos verstehe ich nciht ?


----------



## Dragozool (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

ich auch nciht...wie ich schon sagte bei mir funktionieren alle videos... versuch doch mal das game zu reinstallen...


----------



## FcryCola (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

ja ok wenn du mir sagst wie das geht bzw. was das genau ist, weil reinstallieren hab ich jetzt noch nciht gehört.

ach so ich habe meine normale deutsche version auf die black edition gepatcht.


----------



## Dragozool (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

reinstallieren = neu installieren  und lass mal den BE Patch weg und schau ob die vids da sind


----------



## FcryCola (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

das habe ich auch erst gedacht mit dem BE Patch aber das vor schon vorher so, dass keine Videos kommen :S

kann das daran liegen das ich einen Widescreenpatcher nutze? ist von nfs planet?


----------



## Dragozool (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

keine ahnung...probier doch mal ohne irgendwelche patches oder sonstewas das game mit meinem mod zu starten...


----------



## Dragozool (8. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

neue bilder vom update an dem ich arbeite 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jovialgent81 (16. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Echt netter Mod. Mit allen Schnick Schnick Bildverbesserungsmodi im CCC kann sich die Grafik selbst Heute noch sehen lassen und ist dem Nachfolger Carbon um Welten überlegen. Erst Recht natürlich mit deinem Mod. 

Die neuen Bider sehen echt super aus... 

Der einzig blöde Beigeschmack ist, dass selbst meine Radeon 6870 regelmäßig Frames Einbrüche hat. Ansonsten hab ich so 40 Fps bei 1920*1080 mit 16:1 AF und 4* AA plus morphologische Filterung.


----------



## XXTREME (18. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Naja, mir wird auch ein CRC Fehler angezeigt...schade .


----------



## i3810jaz (18. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

wie lautet eigentlich das Passwort?


----------



## Dragozool (18. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

steht alles im ersten Post o.O



XXTREME schrieb:


> Naja, mir wird auch ein CRC Fehler angezeigt...schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann nicht sein...alles ist noch in ordnung eben getestet ^^


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

lol-jetzt ist nfs most wanted grafisch besser als nfs undercover!


----------



## Dragozool (19. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

nicht wenn du bei Undercover meine Mod benutzt


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

stimmt auch wieder 

undercover ist aber ansonsten nicht so gut


----------



## Dragozool (28. November 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

hier ist mal ein etwas größeres Update zu meiner MOD 

Bild: speed2010-11-2722-18-0cdj8.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2722-21-59ewz.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2804-01-4geg0.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2804-03-0hif3.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2805-36-2bgkh.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2805-59-0ic84.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2806-01-5rhhg.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2806-24-05e0x.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2806-34-3wf6m.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2806-35-57cl4.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2723-00-3pc5n.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2723-02-09gr0.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2800-21-5gehf.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2800-28-2nhjv.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2800-40-4uccg.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2800-48-3oee0.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2803-04-37gmv.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-11-2803-05-5yd03.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Jonny2268 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

An Dragzool!

Hab es ausprobiert. Ist klasse. Danke für deine tolle Arbeit.

Ein neuer Fan


----------



## Dragozool (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

vielen dank  schön das es dir gefällt  kannst dich ja auf das Update oder besser gesagt auf die V2.0 freuem


----------



## toxic27 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Fettes LOB ! Ist eh mein Liebelingsteil der NFS Serie,Dankööööööööööö ! Klasse Arbeit. Wenn jetzt noch wer das NFS HP 2010 pimpen könnte *grins*

Weiter so "Drago" *thumbs up*

LG der nächste "neue" Fan ^^


----------



## Dragozool (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

 an HP wass soll man denn an HP ändern??die texturen sind doch super  ausser an paar stellen ^^


----------



## Dragozool (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

hier ist ein weiteres Update

Bild: speed2010-12-0617-02-059zx.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0617-03-3izl0.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0620-37-28a5e.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0620-38-3vbdt.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0620-54-05z2y.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0620-55-42zpp.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0620-57-05z2c.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0621-56-37bps.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0622-08-2qyqo.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0622-27-2obod.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0622-32-0uzs5.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0622-52-0iaz3.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0617-17-0791q.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0617-18-54zfp.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0617-37-5rx2f.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0617-39-24z8a.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0617-56-5plyu.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0618-00-2ly8v.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0619-34-1q91o.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2010-12-0619-36-2g9s4.jpg - abload.de
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0622-56-4356d.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0622-58-4n5lk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0700-15-2snxt.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0622-59-146mg.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0623-09-1n5ca.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0623-22-1tu4z.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0623-37-3f6ck.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0623-38-5q51a.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0623-48-4g5ok.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0623-50-0m65u.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2010-12-0700-11-1c5nw.jpg


----------



## palmbeach (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

bekomme auch nen crc-fehler.
hab das pw ausm spoiler direkt via copy&paste in die abfrage kopiert und nix. hab 7-zip und winrar ausprobiert nach wie vor der fehler. schade..


----------



## Dragozool (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

ja warscheinlich hast du die leerzeile ausversehen mitkopiert  schreib doch mal  das pw selber


----------



## Hektor123 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Bei mir klappts mit dem Entpacken.

Ich danke dir für deine Arbeit. Ich habs nochmal angefangen zu spielen.


----------



## Dragozool (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

gern doch  schön das es dir gefällt


----------



## NFSMW (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstmal dickes Lob die Bilder sehen super aus 
nur funktionierts bei mir nich  ganz ^^ wenn ich auf run  drück kommt jedes mal das fenster da.. und im spiel tut sich nix
ne idee was falsch läuft ?


----------



## Dragozool (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

du musst dein anti vieren programm deaktivieren!!! erst den ersten post lesen dann die readme lesen falls was unklar ist und dann bitte hier frage stellen


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

Schöne Sache der Mod. Super Arbeit die du geleistet hast !!!      .
Sieht echt schön aus^^


----------



## Dragozool (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

dankeschön


----------



## Dragozool (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

hier is mal wieder ein Update  es geht vorwärts...schleichend aber es geht vorwärts 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2418-02-4v7d4.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2418-04-1y7ve.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2418-12-3b73i.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2418-22-1q7v5.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2419-10-5e7aw.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2419-12-4q7cz.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2502-57-1d7pq.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2503-06-067nh.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=speed2011-01-2503-07-387mn.jpg


----------



## Dragozool (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*

noch ein paar screenies 

Bild: speed2011-01-2521-01-1cy4h.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2521-02-59a3a.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2522-18-5mx1o.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2600-58-2tztv.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2603-11-5qbva.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2603-14-2hlpl.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2603-20-5iy7k.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2603-22-38xc0.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2603-59-4fxi4.jpg - abload.de
Bild: speed2011-01-2604-01-20ye3.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Dragozool (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

sou leudde BETA 2.0 is released  viel spaß damit 

*NEW V2.0 BETA RELEASE!!!!!*
Passwort for V2.0 Beta


Spoiler



by-dragozool


----------



## cMPhoeniX (6. März 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Ich kann den Archiv nicht öffnen.
> 
> 
> Ich verwende das Programm 7zip.
> ...


 
geht bei mir auch nicht mit 7zip

wie haste das gelöst??????? danke


----------



## Dragozool (6. März 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

einfach das neueste 7zip nehmen


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

Gute Arbeit haste da gemacht


----------



## Dragozool (10. März 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

danke danke  schön das es dir gefällt


----------



## Simlog (9. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

Das PW stimmt nicht -.- .


----------



## Dragozool (10. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

wie wäre es mit lesen ??


----------



## Simlog (11. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*



Dragozool schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit lesen ??


 

Hab ich ?


----------



## Dragozool (11. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

dann tust du mir leid weil du eine brille brauchst wenn du die riesige schrift die ich genommen ahbe nicht lesen kannst


----------



## Simlog (11. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*



Dragozool schrieb:


> dann tust du mir leid weil du eine brille brauchst wenn du die riesige schrift die ich genommen ahbe nicht lesen kannst


 
Ich kann gut und deutlich lesen was du geschrieben hast, aber dennoch wird dein angegebenes PW als *ungültig* angezeigt.


----------



## Dragozool (11. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

aha welches passwort hast du denn eingetippt?? schreib es mal hier hin...hast du es selber eingetippt oder hast du Copy Paste gemacht??


----------



## Simlog (12. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

by-Dragozool

Mit copy paste, das klappt sonst aber auch immer.


----------



## Dragozool (12. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

und welche version hast du runtergeladen??die V2.0Beta?? wenn ja schau bitte nochmal genau nach was das passwort dafür ist was genau unter dem riesigen V2.0 Beta download link steht ... deswegen sagte ich ja lese bitte genau


----------



## Simlog (22. April 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

Bei der V2.0 gehts nur bei der ersten nicht.


----------



## fighter0190 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

Ich wollte diesen Mod nun auch mal testen nur klappt es nicht.

Ich habe die Dateien ins Root- Verzeichnis von NFSMW kopiert und die Texmod gestartet.
Alles so gemacht wie es in der Readme steht und dann kommt der Fehler "D´OH" (Firewall und AntiViren Software deaktiviert)

Habe dann die Modloader geladen und die Config ensprechend der Readme geändert --> trotzdem "D´OH"

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Blackoutiii (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

hey ^^


ich kann die mod config nciht verändern ...."zugriff verweigert "

und die "speed.exe" reagiert auch nicht... da kommt nur nen schwarzer bildschirm wenn cih auf RUN klicke...



/edit : und warum is die schattenquali in deinen vidos so geil ?? bei mit is die nciht annähernd so gut obwohl cih nen sehr guten lappy habe und schattenquali auf maximum habe


----------



## Dragozool (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

man muss ca 2-3 minuten warten bis die neuen texturen geladen sind  nicht erschrecken beim blackscreen


----------



## ASD_588 (11. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

wie hoch sind die mindest anforderungen?


----------



## Dragozool (11. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

spiel muss mit maxumalen texturdetails ruckelfrei laufen


----------



## ASD_588 (12. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*



> spiel muss mit maxumalen texturdetails ruckelfrei laufen


 ich hab nur nen P4 mit 3.499 GHz 

kan man auch in hd zocken?


----------



## Dragozool (12. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

kommt auf deine hardware an...kannst du das spiel ruckelfrei spielen oder nicht?


----------



## gangville (13. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

Wenn sie für MW doch nur eine neue Auflage machen könnten 
würde ich mir das spiel sofort holen.
aber mit the run kann man nicht man seine wagen tunen.

einmal durchgespielt, kann man das spiel wirder im regal lagern.


----------



## Dragozool (13. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

Mw3 ??


----------



## gangville (13. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*



Dragozool schrieb:


> Mw3 ??


 
haha ich meinte natürlich Most Wanted MW

ich hab schon heute so viel Modern warefare 3 geschrieben hahaha


----------



## Dragozool (13. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

mit meinem MOD  isses doch wie MW3 ^^ neue autos dazu und schon passt es


----------



## gangville (14. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

HAHA du meinst auch wohl Most Wanted 2


----------



## Gamefruit93 (14. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

Sieht ganz nett aus,
wird bei gelegentheit mal ausprobiert.


----------



## ASD_588 (24. November 2011)

*AW: NFS MW Texturen Mod V2.0 BETA RELEASED!!!!!!!!!*

ist das passwort noch gültig?


----------



## Dragozool (25. November 2011)

jaaaa beide passwörter stehen da und sind gültig


----------



## ASD_588 (25. November 2011)

ich habe ausversehen die alte ver. runtergeladen...


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Dezember 2011)

jetz läuft es! 

ist das normal das die bäume sich so stark neigen? 
arbeitest du eigentlich noch an diesem mod?


----------



## BartholomO (2. Dezember 2011)

So habs auch mal installiert, großes Kompliment! Echt hammer die neuen Texturen. Nur, manchmal laggt es jetzt, und dass bei meinem System, aber dass kan man verkraften denk ich.


----------



## Dragozool (2. Dezember 2011)

ne die Mod ist fertig  ich arbeite nicht mehr dadran da ich nichts mehr verbessern kann...


----------



## skinner! (14. Juni 2012)

*thread-wiederausgrab* Die Texturen sind wirklich erste Sahne, es macht es Spaß damit zu spielen! Leider kommt es bei mir sporadisch zu Abstürzen, wenn ich ein Quickrace lade, oder den Tuningshop/Autohändler/Unterschlupf wieder verlasse, ala "speed.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" . Ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft den Fehler zu finden. Nutze gleichzeitig auch den ResHack. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Gruß, skinner


----------



## Dragozool (15. Juni 2012)

also ich habe keinerlei fehler im game gehabt...kommt drauf an welche exe du benutzt ^^


----------



## skinner! (23. Juni 2012)

Die ganz normale Speed.exe natürlich. Patch 1.3 ist installiert.


----------



## Dragozool (23. Juni 2012)

probier mal das hier  is ne exe mit verbesserten schatten ^^ wenn du damit auch crashes hast dann liegt es an was anderem ^^ benutzt du eine ENBSeries?


----------



## Dragozool (2. Juli 2012)

hab mal eben die Links auf den neuesten stand gebracht  V2.0 LQ und HQ im angebot und hochgeladen bei Mediafire


----------



## Dragozool (10. März 2018)

hab das game mal nach 4 jahren wieder raufgeworfen und direkt n reshade preset erstellt 
eventuell erstelle ich n neuen Texmod in der nächsten zeit ^^
YouTube


----------

